# Purple krinkle plant



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi,

I was in Downtown Aquariums several days ago and saw quite unusual plant there. They called it *Purple krinkle*.

It has flaring purple back side of leafs. It looks like the left plant on the picture: http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/8206/plantsmj0.jpg, but even more purple.

There is a comment here that this plant is not aquatic: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/75523-talontsiawds-29-gallon-newbie-tank-update-2.html

Does anyone know something about this krinkle plant?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

This plant is also known as "Purple Waffle." It is a non-aquatic plant, and will eventually die, polluting your tank.

Here is more information regarding it:

http://plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=167


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you, Anthony!

Internet has everything, but it's not so easy to find


----------

